# Disappointed with experience



## Kh21 (Aug 7, 2016)

Took Amtrak from nyp to Pittsburgh round trip utilizing the Pennsylvanian. Possible flights included layovers and the timing of this route was perfect so I took it. Rode business class.

On the way to Pitt, while in the food car grabbing lunch, I ordered a sandwich and a drink. the customer in line behind me informed the attendant that my drink should be complimentary. I thanked that passenger very much, but the attendant sighed, tossed a refund in my hand without saying anything, and handed a recipt for me to sign.

A highlight was supposed to be the Altoona Curve. I was on the correct side of the train, but a freight train was on tne innermost track, so you couldn't see anything. Also, the air conditioning in the businessclass car was down for about an hour.

The way home started better. But again, on the Altoona Curve, a freight was on the innermost track. So I never really saw this. I understand crap happens, and blame neither Amtrak or Norfolk Southern, but it has me wondering how anyone can really plan a scenic train ride when a freight can easily block the view. That never gets mentioned in the advertising.

At lunch time, knowing i get a free drink now, i still had to remind the attendant who didn't seem to want me to remember.

When we changed engines in Philly, there was an annoying high pitched sound accompanying for the duration into nyp.

Both trains were on time, which was great. But the on board experience was disappointing. Also, i can never consider taking a train for scenery based on the fact that at the key moment both ways on this train, all i saw was a freight train. It's out of everyone's control, yes, I realize that but i won't spend money on a potential scenic trip knowing this can happen.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's one suggestion, with a bit of tongue in cheek: ride Amtrak on railroad subdivisions that are single track. There will never be a train on the adjacent track to block your view. 

Sorry the trip was not up to snuff for you.


----------



## KH21 (Aug 7, 2016)

Just to clarify, I am not saying I would never take Amtrak again. I simply did not see it as something glamorous, like it gets made out to be. The service in the cafe car and the lack of air conditioning for an hour or so on a high-80 degree day; and the high pitched rattling on the way home after the Philly engine switch is why I am disappointed. Not seeing the Altoona Curve because of a freight train blocking in each direction was disappointing but something I understand can happen.

it's a mode of transportation, they got me where I wanted to go when they said they would get me there. I'm glad for that, and would take it again for that purpose. A longer ride through an area with a lot of scenery, just doesn't seem worth the cost or expense if you're taking a gamble of maybe not seeing them due to other factors.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2016)

Consider taking the Adirondack, Vermonter or Downeaster if you want good NE Scenery without lots of freight interference.

They're especially nice in the fall during leaf peeper season and if Ocean View is on the Adirondack from Albany to Montreal, that's Special!


----------



## Manny T (Aug 7, 2016)

Apart from the OP's specific trip, his general observation is exactly correct, Amtrak travel is not as glamorous as its made out to be. Amtrak's advertising, which is seen by first-timers, oversells (like ALL advertising, not just Amtrak's). They will naturally promote what IS special, like scenery or service or amenities or relaxation or seeing the country from ground level. The problem is, none of this is guaranteed for YOUR trip.

What I believe is true is that if you ride Amtrak ENOUGH, you will get all of the above. I've had good scenery, lots of good service, lots of relaxation, many times + the complete absence of same, also many times. One trip is not the whole shebang. It's gonna average out over many trips.

I will close with an experience on the TVG in France. TGV in French means High Speed or Very Great Speed, I think. This is their stock in trade. And they charge premium prices for these routes. Well my trip was delayed and arrived THREE HOURS behind schedule. What did I get for that inconvenience? A recorded message that played as we left the train, "We are sorry for the delay." That's it. So not getting what you expect can happen with any consumer experience, especially train travel.


----------



## Dave Van (Aug 7, 2016)

Been on the Curve via passenger train twice behind NKP #765 fan trips.

Both had heavy freight traffic on the Curve. So I'd say pretty much SOP.

Yes...I'd liked to have seen more...but I was really happy to add the Curve to my famous places I've been.

(Raton, Cajon etc)


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Aug 7, 2016)

Horseshoe Curve can be disappointing even when there is no freight on the other track. If you do the R/T in Dec. when it is dark by the time you leave Altoona. We did it PHL-Johnstown-PHL. We chose Johnstown rather than Pittsburgh because we would have got in awfully late for dinner, and had to get up much too early to catch the return. We did get to see it going back eastbound. But we thought Dec. was a great time to do the trip because without leaves on the trees we could see much more along the tracks. CJ


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Aug 7, 2016)

what was the "high pitched sound" when you got on the NE Corridor


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> what was the "high pitched sound" when you got on the NE Corridor


most likely caused by rails that have been under the grinder recently.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 8, 2016)

Manny T said:


> I will close with an experience on the TVG in France. TGV in French means High Speed or Very Great Speed, I think. This is their stock in trade. And they charge premium prices for these routes. Well my trip was delayed and arrived THREE HOURS behind schedule. What did I get for that inconvenience? A recorded message that played as we left the train, "We are sorry for the delay." That's it. So not getting what you expect can happen with any consumer experience, especially train travel.


For a three hour or longer delay that was SNCF's fault you could have claimed a voucher worth 75% of the original cost at a major station or by mail.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 8, 2016)

Manny T said:


> I will close with an experience on the TVG in France. TGV in French means High Speed or Very Great Speed, I think. This is their stock in trade. And they charge premium prices for these routes. Well my trip was delayed and arrived THREE HOURS behind schedule. What did I get for that inconvenience? A recorded message that played as we left the train, "We are sorry for the delay." That's it. So not getting what you expect can happen with any consumer experience, especially train travel.


You could also talk to the Delta passengers - especially the one that saw the button that said "Emergency Computer Shutdown" and asked "What does this button do?" :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## jis (Aug 8, 2016)

Delta is giving at least a $200 voucher to anyone delayed more than three hours without anyone having to call Customer Service and ask for it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 8, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> Manny T said:
> 
> 
> > I will close with an experience on the TVG in France. TGV in French means High Speed or Very Great Speed, I think. This is their stock in trade. And they charge premium prices for these routes. Well my trip was delayed and arrived THREE HOURS behind schedule. What did I get for that inconvenience? A recorded message that played as we left the train, "We are sorry for the delay." That's it. So not getting what you expect can happen with any consumer experience, especially train travel.
> ...


I realize it's just a joke but I'm not sure I've ever seen an actual emergency computer shutdown button. Even on specialized million dollar hardware. There are sensors and controls that shut everything down in an emergency but it's pretty rare that the enterprise hardware is intentionally powered down completely. Not unless there is a major hardware or firmware failure that cannot be resolved any other way. I've seen emergency shutdown options on some commercial scale uninterruptible power supplies and some backup diesel generators, but that's about it. One of the reports I heard indicated that Delta might have been testing their power recovery hardware, so who knows, maybe an emergency shutdown button was involved after all. Now that I think about it, there _might_ have been an emergency shutdown button on the AS/400 era hardware, but that was long enough ago that I'm not even sure I'm remembering it correctly.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 8, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > Manny T said:
> ...


They do exist. I worked in a computer room of a major computer manufacturer. The computer room had numerous customers' large scale UNIX servers (over 100) and there was an emergency shutdown. Fire regulations.

I don't understand Delta. All our customers with 24x7 online requirements had backup servers in cities across the country because the worst can always happen. We had battery backup for 15 minutes and multiple monster generators as well as two feeds from the power company. A squirrel ate the only place where both feeds fed into at the power station. Batteries came on and generators refused to start even though they were tested every day. I told the boss he should shut down the machines as they would be going down anyway but it was too late.

Off topic but the point is anyone in any situation can have an unpleasant experience and if it happens the first time, one never wants to go back.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 8, 2016)

KH21 said:


> Just to clarify, I am not saying I would never take Amtrak again. I simply did not see it as something glamorous, like it gets made out to be. The service in the cafe car and the lack of air conditioning for an hour or so on a high-80 degree day; and the high pitched rattling on the way home after the Philly engine switch is why I am disappointed. Not seeing the Altoona Curve because of a freight train blocking in each direction was disappointing but something I understand can happen.
> 
> it's a mode of transportation, they got me where I wanted to go when they said they would get me there. I'm glad for that, and would take it again for that purpose. A longer ride through an area with a lot of scenery, just doesn't seem worth the cost or expense if you're taking a gamble of maybe not seeing them due to other factors.


I don't think anyone here sees Amtrak as glamorous.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 8, 2016)

The best way to see the Horseshoe Curve is to stand on it, go to the park and watch trains go by.  Take the Pennsylvanian to Altoona and rent a car to the top of the mountain and enjoy the museum, and the ride up the Funicular. On a typical day there will be many freight trains and even two Amtraks if you are there at the right times.


----------

